# Music with Wine..?



## alicefer88 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Bandra Wine Festival..*

I had recently been to the Bandra Wine festival in Mumbai....Captured a Picture of Zampa Wine since i really like it...the Whole event waz just too good...!!


----------

